
Ask HN: Do you need a BS in CS if you have a BS in CIS? - calucardx
I currently have a BS in “Computer Information Systems.” I started in computer science but got attracted to the information security domain and kind of regret not getting a computer science degree. My end goal is product&#x2F;data engineering in whatever domain.<p>Do you think I should simply learn what I don’t know or go back to school for a second BS in Computer Science?
======
hatsubai
I have a degree in Information Technology and get pings from FAANG while
currently working in the embedded defense industry. Most people I work with do
not have a formal CS degree, either. It's usually more on the engineering side
or even straight mathematics. As long as you have (or can acquire) the skills
necessary, and can demonstrate this, nobody really cares what degree you have.

~~~
calucardx
Wow, that makes me feel more confident. The lacking of a specific credential
itself made me feel like I wasn't a good candidate.

I will focus on developing the skills I need to get to my end role and simply
execute! Thanks for your perspective.

~~~
MetalGuru
Also, the fastest way to get good at software engineering is to get a good job
on a good team. It's the most effective way to learn how to actually do it. So
don't fall into the trap of not applying for jobs until you feel like you're
absolutely prepared. You can always reapply.

------
AnimalMuppet
Hey, I have a degree in physics and math. I have exactly one computer class on
my college transcript - BASIC. I've been a professional programmer for 33
years or so. After you get your first job, nobody cares what your degree was
in.

~~~
calucardx
Wow, that is comforting. I will simply learn these skills and demonstrate
them! Thank you.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Well... that first job can be hard without the magic degree. (I essentially
got mine by the grace of God.) You might do better to get a CIS job, and while
in that job, take on more and more CS-like responsibility. Then, when
interviewing for your next job, you can say "not only can I do that, I _have_
been doing that".

------
dyeje
If you have the skills to get hired you should be fine. That said, if you do
end up pursuing more education then you'd probably be better off getting a MS.
The programs are shorter, there are many that will work with a 9-5 schedule,
and ultimately it will probably be more desirable to employers.

------
jryan49
At my school CIS was just CS/programming lite, I imagine at different schools
the degree could be wildly different though? What kind of classes did you
take?

~~~
calucardx
Yes, it was CS/math/programming lite with extra courses in more IT
infrastructure - like networking, security, penetration testing, compliance,
project management, forensics, incident response, etc.

I did take calc 1, linear algebra, physics 1 with calc 1, discrete math,
algo/data structures but that's about it.

~~~
jryan49
So no software engineering (architecture) or programming courses? You can
probably learn what you would learn in those classes by yourself if you find
the right resources and are a self learner. Most people will not care about
your degree if you can prove you have the skills they need.

~~~
calucardx
I did take a SQL, Java and Python courses but they weren't very good.

I'm definitely more of a self learner but I feel without the BS in Computer
Science credential, I won't be taken seriously.

~~~
jryan49
I know plenty of devs without even a BS at all. I think you should go for it,
and try for a job and only go back if you really are having issues. Just make
sure to prepare for the interviews.

